# EA Proficiency



## Brent Heilman (May 16, 2011)

Well, just got a call from the WM of my Lodge and it looks like one week from tomorrow I will turn in my EA work and then the following week if all goes according to plan I will be passed to FC. It has taken me what seems like an eternity to get this far but it has been worth it. The entire time I was studying with my teacher we were only able to meet about an hour a week since I was initiated on March 10. Hopefully the FC won't take me near as long.


----------



## Beathard (May 16, 2011)

Cottage.  And you are correct the FC will go quickly.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 16, 2011)

I hope so. I was having a problem with getting frustrated with myself because it seemed to be going so slow. It wasn't until both the WM (my teacher) and my wife both reminded me that if you look at the time I spent learning and how it was spread out it really didn't take long at all. Hopefully nothing comes up that will delay the FC. We have so many people at the lodge whose jobs require travel it could be difficult getting everyone there to do the degree. For my initiation it was over a month from the time I was approved to the time in did the initiation.


----------



## Beathard (May 16, 2011)

I think you are going to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## M.Prejean (May 16, 2011)

I know what you're feeling. My teacher & I also only were able to meet one day a week and it took me nearly five months to turn in my EA proficiency. But as encouragement, with that same schedule the FC took only about a month.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 16, 2011)

M.Prejean said:


> I know what you're feeling. My teacher & I also only were able to meet one day a week and it took me nearly five months to turn in my EA proficiency. But as encouragement, with that same schedule the FC took only about a month.



This does make me feel better. I guess I am just anxious to get through all this. I will say though that I have learned a lot throughout this process and I am looking forward to more light on my journey.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 16, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> I was having a problem with getting frustrated with myself because it seemed to be going so slow.






Brent Heilman said:


> it could be difficult getting everyone there to do the degree.



Brent, just be patient...lol  I know it is a very exciting thing and you want to get through it as much as possible, but it will all come together for you when it is supposed to   Don't let it get you frustrated or let it worry you if it isn't going as quickly as you want it to.  Freemasonry has been there a long time before you petitioned, and I really don't think its going to go away anytime in the next year...lol The wait is so much worth it, bro!

BTW, how far is Duncan from Altus, OK?


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 16, 2011)

Yeah I know but sometimes I feel like a kid at Christmas with all this. Altus is about 90 miles from me to the west.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## themastetscorner357 (May 16, 2011)

i am very happy to hear your enthusiasm and eagerness to learn. however, remember your first lesson in masonry was patience. it will happen. and i'm sure that the lodge will be full of brethren ready to assist the WM in passing you to the degree of a FC.


----------



## BigDre357 (May 17, 2011)

Congrats on getting your FC soon I am the WM of my lodge and myself along with 4 of my brothers have been waiting on our RA, KT and 32Â° for about 3 years but we recently made a move and we souls be getting them soon


----------



## jwhoff (May 18, 2011)

BigDre357 said:


> Congrats on getting your FC soon I am the WM of my lodge and myself along with 4 of my brothers have been waiting on our RA, KT and 32Â° for about 3 years but we recently made a move and we souls be getting them soon


 
Congrats to you too my brother.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 20, 2011)

BigDre357 said:


> Congrats on getting your FC soon I am the WM of my lodge and myself along with 4 of my brothers have been waiting on our RA, KT and 32Â° for about 3 years but we recently made a move and we souls be getting them soon



Congratulations to you also Brother.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 25, 2011)

Well I did my EA proficiency last night at Lodge. It went really well and I passed it so next up is the FC degree. I had 2 little bobbles through it but nothing major. The biggest thing was being nervous. It gave me a bad case of cottonmouth so I would have to stop for a minute and it caused me to get prompted because he thought I was trying to remember what to say. Other than it went really smooth. Got a couple a compliments saying that I turned in one of the top 5 they have heard. I joked about them being able to see me shaking but nobody said they did. I felt myself doing it since I am not good in front of people.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 25, 2011)

Congrats, Brother!  I wish I could have been there to see it.  I am sure you did just fine and as good as the witnessing Brothers there said.  Any word on when your next degree will be?


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 25, 2011)

No word for sure. It looks like it will be on the 16th of June. Of course that is tentative as they are trying to do it on the 2nd of June. I am looking forward to it though. Everyone here has built up my expectation for it being so beautiful. I am just glad that I made it through last night without any problems. There was of answers that all through my lessons I never got right but last night in front of everyone I nailed it. I even had to correct the WM (he did the questions) because he forgot a part. Thankfully he made me learn both the questions and answers so I caught it. Of course everyone gave him a hard time about it and I told him I was sorry for throwing him under the bus like that.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 25, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> No word for sure. It looks like it will be on the 16th of June. Of course that is tentative as they are trying to do it on the 2nd of June. I am looking forward to it though. Everyone here has built up my expectation for it being so beautiful. I am just glad that I made it through last night without any problems. There was of answers that all through my lessons I never got right but last night in front of everyone I nailed it. I even had to correct the WM (he did the questions) because he forgot a part. Thankfully he made me learn both the questions and answers so I caught it. Of course everyone gave him a hard time about it and I told him I was sorry for throwing him under the bus like that




Cool deal, Bro.  You will enjoy the FC.  And yea, even a WM will make a mistake...lol  Can't wait to hear how you liked the FC.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 25, 2011)

Looking forward to it and I will keep everyone posted. Thanks for the words of encouragement. I will keep pressing forward because this is one of the greatest journeys I have ever taken.


----------



## fairmanjd (May 26, 2011)

Congrats Brother. I was just passed Monday. The Fellowcraft Degree is amazing. It is also a little humbling. I feel as if I am only just now getting a feel for implementing the tools of an EA.
The FC lecture is awesome. I assure you, you will thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## JTM (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations.  My candidate will be taking his proficiency tonight and getting his FC.  I'm pretty sure everything will go well though, as he'll be asking his own questions... takes me out of the equation


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I found out just a little bit ago that my FC degree will be on the June 30. It was the soonest I could schedule it with my calendar so full. I'm starting to have withdrawals from memory work. I can't wait to get back to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 17, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> I'm starting to have withdrawals from memory work.



Just keep repeating the EA work...it will help the withdrawals...


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, I was passed to FC last night. All I can say is, WOW! What an awesome beautiful degree. It was an amazing experience. It had so much of an impact it actually made it into my dreams last night. I was the first of 3 people so I got to watch it twice more after I did it. I am still reeling from it today. The rest of the lodge starts practice in Thursday to prep for my MM degree. My instructor through all of this said I should be ready for it in about 3 weeks. There was so much put out last night I will be studying for the rest of my life just on this one degree alone. I can know see why so many of you here said this was you favorite. I will keep everyone posted on my progress.


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations brother:  you paid wise attention.  And you are right, you will.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you Brother. I didn't know if it was possible for my passion for this to increase but that is exactly what has happened. What amazing journey so far and at this point I know it will only get better.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------

